
Facebook fake-news insanity continues - Dowwie
While scrolling through my Facebook feed, I saw an article titled something about Israel injecting African immigrants with birth control, without their consent, etc. My first impulse was that of shock-- &quot;my god, what are people doing?!&quot;. Fortunately, that feeling was immediately followed by one of &quot;Aha! You almost got me there. This is fake and offensive. How the hell did it get on my page?&quot;. I looked at the source and didn&#x27;t recognize it, but at some point I had liked the publisher. I flagged the post as best I could and un-liked the publisher.<p>What I&#x27;ve learned from this is that Facebook, despite having the resources available to make change, hasn&#x27;t -- at least, as far as I can tell. Further, this experience confirms that despite my limited use of Facebook, and trying to be careful about sharing my interests there, knows me well enough to trigger exactly what was intended. Last, I need to be more conservative about what I &quot;like&quot;, especially when token positive articles serve as bait for a series of more damaging, fake ones.<p>I don&#x27;t mind cleaning up mess like this if I know that Facebook is being proactive about improving its condition. Will see how over the next year if anything changes.
======
Quequau
That's not fake news.

~~~
greenyoda
Yeah, it was covered in the mainstream media (but it's old news, from 2013):

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-
east/israel-g...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/israel-
gave-birth-control-to-ethiopian-jews-without-their-consent-8468800.html)

Even in the Israeli media (paywall, but the above article references this
publication):

[https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-ethiopians-
fool...](https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/.premium-ethiopians-fooled-into-
birth-control-1.5226424)

